# Avangard Pils Malt & Protein Rest



## yankinoz (9/7/15)

I'm about to try Avangard Pils malt at just over 50% of grist, in a dark lager (est. 22 SRM). My question is whether I should use a protein rest, either in this brew or in a future pilsner where it would make up most of the grist. Does anyone have applicable experience with this malt?

The only analysis I have is second hand: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=501495

The diastatic power suggests it's well converted.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/7/15)

If you have the batch number you can email the maltster directly, or ask your supplier for the spec sheet. I haven't used their malts, but given it comes from one of the biggest commercial malting operations in Germany, I'd suspect it's well modified and unlikely to require a protein rest.


----------



## manticle (10/7/15)

> The diastatic power suggests it's well converted.


If it's converted already you don't need to worry about either a protein rest or a saccharification rest. Just steep, boil, hop and ferment.


----------



## Spiesy (10/7/15)

I've got a pils fermenting away that used this malt for just over 90% of the grist. Clearest wort I've ever seen. Tastes okay too. 

I did a 50 for 10, 60 for 30, 70 for 30, mash out at 76 for 10 schedule. But I'm still very much new to step mashing and brewing lagers in general.


----------

